# Moss ID



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Been growing this moss in a 10" bulb pan from a couple of pieces collected in Hawaii. It's been growing in this pan for a couple of months and seems to really appreciate whatever I'm doing to it. I was hoping someone knew what species it might be bc I have no idea. I do know it's not sphagnum. 










This is what it looked like when it came in...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

love the bright green. I got what looks to be the same moss from Manuran. Drop him a line and see if he knows.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Frogtofall said:


> I do know it's not sphagnum.


Looks a bit like the NE Herp tropical moss. I believe that stuff is thuidium delicatum


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Frogtofall said:


> Been growing this moss in a 10" bulb pan from a couple of pieces collected in Hawaii. It's been growing in this pan for a couple of months and seems to really appreciate whatever I'm doing to it. I was hoping someone knew what species it might be bc I have no idea. I do know it's not sphagnum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i liked it even more when it came in......together with that Hymenophyllaceae (on the right)..........


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

It's either Vescicularia graminicolor or Vesicularia inflectens.
Both are some of the easiest of mosses to cultivate. Mostly because like other Vescicularias they are highly adaptable to growing conditions. They both grow underwater very well too. I think they are some of the prettiest carpeting moss. The only thing I don't like is when they grow in the transitional zone between water and land. They take on a very dark green color that I don't find attractive.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank you Chuck for the response. I will label accordingly. 

I have been keeping this one pretty wet both above and below and it has adapted great. I have about 3 other species that the person sent but this one has been the best performer so far.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Wim van den Berg said:


> i liked it even more when it came in......together with that Hymenophyllaceae (on the right)..........


Thank you for the comment. I was just going to ask what that was too in another post. Haha. 

2 birds, one stone.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's a shot of the plant I believe Wim was referring to... 









And a close up of the moss to show some detail...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Compared to other mosses Ive got going, this is staying compact and bright more so than any other moss. 

Ive had great luck with it on ghostwood, and on hygrolon. I havent tried to grow it submersed yet, but might have to give it a try. 

This moss is also a faster colonizer than many of the other mosses Ive gotten. Really an all around winner


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Frogtofall said:


> Here's a shot of the plant I believe Wim was referring to...


It's not in the Hymenophyllaceae. It's most likely Adenophorus tamariscinus.
This is a fern from higher elevations, hopefully it does well for you.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well maybe Wim was referring to the Crepidomanes in that earlier photo.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats the one Antone........................ did it also came with the mosses?


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> Here's a shot of the plant I believe Wim was referring to...


Really like the mosses - what I'm really liking though is that fissidens looking moss. I got something like it on some dichaea orchids that came from panama. Good look on cultivating them all.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Wim van den Berg said:


> Thats the one Antone........................ did it also came with the mosses?


Yup, everything in those photos came together. There was also a Selaginella in there. You can see it in the photos if you look hard enough.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow Antone, something about a plant you don`t know about?
Ya don`t see that very often.

John


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Some shots of the other species I got from Hawaii. Feel free to ID if you know the name. These are all cell phone shots so I apologize if the quality isn't that great. 









































































This is the Selaginella I mentioned...


----------

